# Dove Sunshine or L'oreal Sublime Glow?



## Sophia84 (May 8, 2006)

Both Dove Sunshine and L'oreal Sublime Glow are gradual tanners, which one is better? And I have fair skintone but I'm afraid that if I'll buy the one for fair skintones it won't be so visible on me, should I buy for the medium skintones?


----------



## ruby_soho (May 8, 2006)

I heard the Dove one smelled like shit, and people hated it so much that they had to wash it off.


----------



## AlliSwan (May 9, 2006)

I like the Jergens one the best, if you can find it where you are. Definitely get the one for medium tones with whichever brand you choose, because the ones for fair skin never show up on me and I'm REALLY fair as well. Good luck!


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 9, 2006)

Ive tried all three, im pretty pale, and i prefer the dove one.
Many people complained about it, but it gave me the most even color! I didnt mind the smell, and within 2 uses i was visibly darker.
:] Oh btww i got the fair skinned one. Havent tried medium yet w/ any of them except jergens but that just didnt work at all for me, even the medium toned one.


----------



## fairytale22 (May 9, 2006)

My friend has a self-tanner form L'oreal and I'm not sure if it's the one you're talking abt-the color is very natural looking but the shimmer is crazy noticeable.


----------

